# ZooZone cage ok for syrian hamster?



## God (Feb 8, 2010)

Could use this cage for a syrian hamster?
http://www.feedem.co.uk/small-anima...134/zoozone-animal-critter-6097-5173_zoom.jpg
it's a hagen zoozone I think, 72cm x 46cm x 32.5cm

Has anyone used one of these for a hamster cage before? Did they escape or have any problems with it?

Also I'm planning on getting a wodent wheel but I'm not sure how I would attach it to the cage, I've seen people use these like wire stands to put it on where could I get one of those?:huh:

TIA..


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi 

I was looking at getting a Syrian last year and was gonna use that cage! I think i've seen people using them before for Syrians and they're similar to the Gabber Rex (it's like the holy grail of hamster cages... everyone seems to want one and they dont make them any more) so I would say they were alright 

You might need to fix some wire mesh over the bars at the top though. They're wider than ordinary hamster cage bars because its really meant for guinea pigs. Chances are the hammy wont be able to get out cos it can't climb up but it's always worth doing just for peace of mind.

I think the wodent wheels come with the metal stand but i've never had one so im not sure lol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i use something similar when im at home, just have wire mesh over the original wire at the top incase Ash tries to climb over his toys and out!

I dont think he would as he loves his cage (honest, he'll get out of his cage go for a wander and then take himself home!), but always best on the safe side


----------



## God (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok, thank you both for the replies


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes thats a fine cage  And yes the wodent wheels come with a stand  Good luck with your hamster


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

You might find that the wodent wheel is a bit noisy if you use it stood up on its stand (the stands are fixed and they cant be used without them) I would push the stand through the bars on the roof and tie wrap it down then it should be silent. The cage looks excellent but as others have said the top will need meshing.


----------

